#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-30
<soaringsky> This team seems kind of dead
<soaringsky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760493
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-01
<lostson> good evening
<lostson> h00k must still be cleaning hah
<douglasawh-work> h00k well, able to work with it without getting frustrated
<douglasawh-work> does anybody know since when/why the GNOME3 PPA is down?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-05
<lostson> good morning
<KBme> hai2u2
#ubuntu-us-wi 2019-05-30
<rofltech> Hi
